# I have good supplements for a cycle?



## samrooo77 (Jan 26, 2021)

Hi guys,

I just buy supplements, you think this is good? : 

- 2 box of vit E dosed at 400mg (268IU if I remember) per cap (120 caps)

- 1 box of magnesium/calcium, 800mg of calcium and 300-400mg of magnesium in 3 caps (90 caps) but I think this is not enough

- 1 box of vit C 100% (100g) so 3g per day

- 1 box of nac 100% (100g) so 1g per day (this is enough?)

- 1 box of ALA, 500mg per cap (60 caps so 2 caps per day)

I know I can do a cycle of DNP with that but I want to be sure, I’ve already done a cycle of DNP with more supplements and higher dosages (of supplements) so, you think this is good?


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 26, 2021)

Uh welcome?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 26, 2021)

I like the old fashioned cycle of peanut butter and jelly. If I want to get real fancy, I just toast my bread.


----------



## samrooo77 (Jan 26, 2021)

Straight30weight said:


> Uh welcome?



Whats wrong man?


----------



## samrooo77 (Jan 26, 2021)

BigSwolePump said:


> I like the old fashioned cycle of peanut butter and jelly. If I want to get real fancy, I just toast my bread.



I dont know that brah sorry x) I just want to know if my supplementation is enough for a cycle of DNP


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 26, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> I dont know that brah sorry x) I just want to know if my supplementation is enough for a cycle of DNP



I never got that into it.. 

They're big on introductions around here.. if you plan on sticking around and contributing, you should make an intro.


----------



## samrooo77 (Jan 26, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> I never got that into it..
> 
> They're big on introductions around here.. if you plan on sticking around and contributing, you should make an intro.



a presentation you mean? I don’t do it? Sorry Im going to make a presentation


----------



## Yaya (Jan 26, 2021)

The best......literally 
Nice group


----------



## samrooo77 (Jan 26, 2021)

Yaya said:


> The best......literally
> Nice group



Me? I know brah


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 27, 2021)

Where you from? Your English is not translating that well brah! Welcome to the UG! GO present yourself!


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 27, 2021)

Bruuuh.....


----------



## Beti ona (Jan 27, 2021)

You dont need tons of sups when runing DNP, this is an idea as widespread as its stupid. That said, none of those supplements will hurt you.


----------



## samrooo77 (Jan 27, 2021)

Boogieman said:


> Where you from? Your English is not translating that well brah! Welcome to the UG! GO present yourself!



I’m from france  sorry for my english I try to do my best


----------



## samrooo77 (Jan 27, 2021)

Beti ona said:


> You dont need tons of sups when runing DNP, this is an idea as widespread as its stupid. That said, none of those supplements will hurt you.



I know but I want to do a safe cycle but if the dosage of my supplements are not high I will stress x)


----------



## samrooo77 (Jan 27, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> I know but I want to do a safe cycle but if the dosage of my supplements are not high I will stress x)



are not high enough*


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jan 27, 2021)

Welcome!
Might wanna work on a proper introduction?


----------



## The Tater (Jan 27, 2021)

BCAA’s seem to be the favorite supplement these days. Why not try a caloric restriction before resorting to DNP?

i like to supplement dnp with cake or other carbs. Turns up the heat!


----------



## BrotherJ (Jan 27, 2021)

Bonjour "brah", vous devriez probablement envisager de faire un post d'introduction.

I took French all four years in high school but I'm sure it's rusty.


----------



## Trump (Jan 27, 2021)

Electrolytes and water is all you need


----------



## samrooo77 (Jan 27, 2021)

BrotherJ said:


> Bonjour "brah", vous devriez probablement envisager de faire un post d'introduction.
> 
> I took French all four years in high school but I'm sure it's rusty.



Bonjour, j’ai déjà fais un post d’introduction, je vais voir les autres post d’introduction pour voir ce que je dois écrire en plus


----------



## samrooo77 (Jan 27, 2021)

Trump said:


> Electrolytes and water is all you need



humm okay so vitamins and liver protections are just supplements of supplements?


----------



## samrooo77 (Jan 27, 2021)

Vit C is important concerning the risk of cataracts no? I heard that


----------



## Trump (Jan 27, 2021)

you don’t need liver support and vitamins for dnp specifically. As for the cataracts I thinks it’s mainly females and there is something you can take to counteract it but it is not vit c



samrooo77 said:


> humm okay so vitamins and liver protections are just supplements of supplements?


----------



## samrooo77 (Jan 27, 2021)

Trump said:


> you don’t need liver support and vitamins for dnp specifically. As for the cataracts I thinks it’s mainly females and there is something you can take to counteract it but it is not vit c



Okay I din’t know that , yes this is gluthation if I remember, I heard persons who have had a cataract didn’t take vit C so idk but I trust you you are more experimented than me  

Anyway, 3 persons of 100000 have had a cataract so this is good


----------



## Trump (Jan 27, 2021)

just eat healthy with plenty of veg and you be fine. Electrolytes and water are necessary more than any other supplements 



samrooo77 said:


> Okay I din’t know that , yes this is gluthation if I remember, I heard persons who have had a cataract didn’t take vit C so idk but I trust you you are more experimented than me
> 
> Anyway, 3 persons of 100000 have had a cataract so this is good


----------



## samrooo77 (Jan 27, 2021)

Sorry for my english, it is so bad... I try to do my best


----------



## samrooo77 (Jan 27, 2021)

Trump said:


> just eat healthy with plenty of veg and you be fine. Electrolytes and water are necessary more than any other supplements



Okay, so the dosage of my magnesium/calcium is bad? So I should  take others electrolytes like potassium etc?


----------



## Trump (Jan 27, 2021)

I just buy them all in 1 supplement usually a tablet you pop in water and drink



samrooo77 said:


> Okay, so the dosage of my magnesium/calcium is bad? So I should  take others electrolytes like potassium etc?


----------



## samrooo77 (Jan 27, 2021)

Trump said:


> I just buy them all in 1 supplement usually a tablet you pop in water and drink



Okay I see, idk if I can put link of a supplement here so : BOISSON ELECTROLYTES TABLETTES MANGUE 10X4,2G in decathlon.fr  I think this is good


----------



## MrInsensitive (Jan 27, 2021)

Why is everyone touting this DNP crap? Ugh. Maybe because I’m too chicken shit to run it. Or maybe I value my kids more than to poison myself. I dunno, I’m torn.


----------



## Trump (Jan 27, 2021)

whos touting it? Not seen anyone do that at all only give advice to run in safely



MrInsensitive said:


> Why is everyone touting this DNP crap? Ugh. Maybe because I’m too chicken shit to run it. Or maybe I value my kids more than to poison myself. I dunno, I’m torn.


----------



## samrooo77 (Jan 27, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> Why is everyone touting this DNP crap? Ugh. Maybe because I’m too chicken shit to run it. Or maybe I value my kids more than to poison myself. I dunno, I’m torn.



my friend, DNP is very sure when you use it at normal dosage w/ a minimum of supplements


----------



## samrooo77 (Jan 29, 2021)

I’ll buy DNP in March because there is no stock yet  it is an eu source but I’ll not say the name here, just in pm (if youre a beginner, sorry)


----------



## TODAY (Jan 29, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> I’ll buy DNP in March because there is no stock yet  it is an eu source but I’ll not say the name here, just in pm (if youre a beginner, sorry)


Probably best not to run around promoting DNP sources via PM within days of registering an account, bud.

In any case, Welcome aboard.


----------



## samrooo77 (Jan 30, 2021)

TODAY said:


> Probably best not to run around promoting DNP sources via PM within days of registering an account, bud.
> 
> In any case, Welcome aboard.



Hi, 
Yes I know, this is a fiable source and nobody PM me  I’ll just say the source for for competent people.

And thank you !


----------



## samrooo77 (Jan 30, 2021)

I have a dumb question but, if I dont have electrolytes enough, I can eat more salt? I think that the salt brings minerals like magnesium, calcium etc, it is helpful?


----------



## samrooo77 (Jan 30, 2021)

I am stupid, I remember that salt bring very very few of minerals x) forget this question brahs


----------



## samrooo77 (Feb 1, 2021)

Hi !

I received my supplements, I will wait the new stock of dnp from my source


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 1, 2021)

dude you're stoked, hop on that gain train


----------



## samrooo77 (Feb 2, 2021)

Hi dude, 

idk american expressions, train gain? What that means ?


----------



## samrooo77 (Feb 2, 2021)

I never heard this in France sorry x) It is a motivation expression?


----------

